# Elk flag for the RMEF banquet



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Playing with another flag design. I donate art to the Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation every year. Great group of Red blooded Americans raising money to support habitat. 

This is 38" and right out of the Cnc machine.

Unlike the Eagle, I had the Elk push through the flag so tge stripes are not visible through it.

I'm giving away an Eagle Flag on my Gallery Facebook page.. Check it out at. WillowCreekGallery... On FB


I also set in the first first of the National Anrhem on this one.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is outstanding...


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very nice work


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

And I thought you were snoozing when they were talking about that stuff in Vegas.

You keep kicking it up a notch. Go You!!!!!!!

HJ

Has bowed down to the Great Scottart


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Fantastic. Hard to tell which I like best, flag on top or this style.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> And I thought you were snoozing when they were talking about that stuff in Vegas.
> 
> You keep kicking it up a notch. Go You!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I did catch a couple quick naps in Vegas...


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

In this one with the flag behind it looks very realistic. Like a moose standing in front of a wall with the flag behind. My favorite even though I have actually seen an eagle.

Steve.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

WOW That is really nice.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice! Elk were stocked a few years ago in the Cataloochee Valley in North Carolina. It was quite an event. Would love to go over there to see them. We also have them in a management area here in east Tennessee. Hunting permits are, obviously, very, very limited with one reserved for a fund raising auction. It brings quite a bit of $$$$!
For those interested, the elk hunting section is on page 32 of the 2015-2016 Hunting and Trapping Guide at Tennessee Wildlife Resources Agency - TN.Gov.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Ready to varnish. Torched and applied a wiodburner.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

oh man... that is some kind over the top fine...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Looking good, my man!!!

HJ


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

That did it. On top with the acentuation is my choice as the best.


----------

